# Suche Subnotebook > Kaufberatung



## Pokerclock (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Benötige ein Subnotebook, da ich in nächster Zeit extrem viel unterwegs sein werde. Nachfolgend was ich erwarte.

Preisspanne 1.000  bis 1.250 
Größe bis zu 14" max. Gewicht nicht mehr als 2 kg.
stabile und saubere Verarbeitung
1 GB RAM besser 2GB
Akkulaufzeit + 5h
Festplatte min. 80 GB
Interner DVD-Brenner

Win Vista UND Win XP Support
Ideal wäre wenn XP vorinstalliert wäre und ich später auf Vista 64 umsteigen kann.


----------



## ED101 (28. Oktober 2007)

Schau mal bei DELL da gibt es glaub ich ein Tablet PC oder eine Lattitude in der Richtung


----------

